# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Περί Linear fm

## manki25

Για να μη πολυλογώ, είμαι ολόφρεσκος στο forum και θα ήθελα να μου λυθούν κάποιες απορίες. Διαθέτω ένα πομπουδάκι 5w , το TX-99A HLLY. Έχει εκπληκτική ποιότητα στον ήχο και παρόλο που οι προδιαγραφές λένε ότι κόβει κάποιες αρμονικές, στη πραγματικότητα δεν ξεχωρίζουν από τη βασική. Αυτό θα το λύσω με κάποιο φίλτρο.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι:
 Αν ενισχύσω το σήμα γύρω στα 25 με 30 watt με ένα linear:
1. Θα χάσω σε ποιότητα ήχου;
2. Χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσω τη συχνότητα εκπομπής και στο linear;
3. Σχετικά με τα στάσιμα, πρέπει να κάνω ρύθμιση και στο πομπό και στο linear;
Δεν έχω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο προς το παρόν.
Αν κάποιος έχει να προσθέσει κάτι περισσότερο θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## electron

Κίμων καλώς ήρθες στο Hlektronika.

Το πομπουδάκι αν και σαν πρώτη εντύπωση μου δίνει την αίσθηση μιας καλής κατασκευής, εφόσον αναφέρεις ότι έχει θέμα με αρμονικές δεν θα πρότεινα να το ενισχύσεις εκτός και τα καταφέρεις όπως λες με κάποιο καλό φίλτρο.
Από κει και πέρα ως προς τα ερωτημάτά σου σου αναφέρω τα εξής:
1. Δεν χάνεις σε ποιότητα ήχου
2. Αν πρόκειται για Linear broadband δεν χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσεις κάτι. Είναι σαν να λέμε plug n play
3. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ισχύει το 2, τότε το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι η σωστή κατασκευή κεραίας και η κατάλληλη επιλογή καθόδου (καλωδίου), με το ανάλογο μήκος.
Ωστόσο να επισημάνω ότι οποιαδήποτε εκπομπή ανευ αδείας είναι παράνομη.

Αυτά για αρχή και για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## manki25

Σ ευχαριστώ Γιάννη.
Οπωσδήποτε είναι παράνομο και δεν σηκώνει συζήτηση επ αυτού, άσχετα όμως με τα των νομίμων και μη, εσύ σαν ειδικός, τι linear θα μου πρότεινες αν ήθελα να το ενισχύσω γύρω στα 20 με 30watt?
Ξέχασα να σου πω ότι το παραπάνω πομπουδάκι εκπέμπει και στερεοφωνικά με διακόπτη επιλογής. Όμως δεν χρησιμοποιώ στέρεο επιλογή γιατί παρατήρησα λίγο φύσημα στο δέκτη. Με το linear αυτό το φύσημα θα παραμείνει; θα ενισχυθεί; θα εξαλειφθεί;  Πέρα απ' όλα όπως θα κατάλαβες, μ ενδιαφέρει πολύ η ποιότητα του ήχου, παρά η ισχύς. 
Εκεί που μένω τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω απέραντη οπτική επαφή και σχεδόν καθόλου κατοικήσιμες περιοχές. 
Μη γελάσεις, αλλά το πομπό τον έχω για να βάζω μουσική στο σπίτι και να ακούω στη παραλία το καλοκαίρι. Όμως λόγω της ιδιομορφίας σε εκείνο το σημείο δεν πιάνω, και γι αυτό είπα να το ενισχύσω.
Δεν ξέρω, αν δώσω κατευθυντικότητα στη κεραία μήπως δεν χρειαστεί η ενίσχυση. Εσύ τι λες;

----------


## aris285

> Μη γελάσεις, αλλά το πομπό τον έχω για να βάζω μουσική στο σπίτι και να ακούω στη παραλία το καλοκαίρι.



 :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Πλακα κανεις...
καλη σκεψη αλλα φαντασου να ακολουθησουν ολοι την δικη σου τακτικη τι εχει να γινει στα FM.

----------


## panayiotis1

> δεν χρησιμοποιώ στέρεο επιλογή γιατί παρατήρησα λίγο φύσημα στο δέκτη. Με το linear αυτό το φύσημα θα παραμείνει; θα ενισχυθεί; θα εξαλειφθεί; Πέρα απ' όλα όπως θα κατάλαβες, μ ενδιαφέρει πολύ η ποιότητα του ήχου, παρά η ισχύς.



Γεια σου Μακη, ότι δώσεις στο linear , αυτο θα πάρεις. Ο ενισχυτης (linear) θα ενισχυσει μόνο το σήμα. (Μεγαλύτερη εμβελεια). Ποσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι με 25-30w θα περασεις το εμποδιο που σου κόβει το σήμα?

----------


## JOUN

> Μη γελάσεις, αλλά το πομπό τον έχω για να βάζω μουσική στο σπίτι και να ακούω στη παραλία το καλοκαίρι.



Δεν γελαω καθολου και εγω το εχω για να ακουω τα πρωινα στην δουλεια..(Οταν εχω δουλεια σε εξωτερικο χωρο)

----------


## manki25

> Πλακα κανεις...
> καλη σκεψη αλλα φαντασου να ακολουθησουν ολοι την δικη σου τακτικη τι εχει να γινει στα FM.



Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο κόλλημα με μένα. Διαφορετικά θα γεμίσει η μπάντα με σκουπίδια σε μια περιοχή που έχει μόνο πρόβατα και διαφορα ζωάκια.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## manki25

> Γεια σου Μακη, ότι δώσεις στο linear , αυτο θα πάρεις. Ο ενισχυτης (linear) θα ενισχυσει μόνο το σήμα. (Μεγαλύτερη εμβελεια). Ποσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι με 25-30w θα περασεις το εμποδιο που σου κόβει το σήμα?



για τίποτα δεν είμαι σίγουρος, απλά σκέφτηκα αφού με τα 5w δεν ακούω, και η απόσταση είναι γύρω στα 4 χιλ. σε ευθεία, να του δώσω μερικά παραπάνω ωστε να έχω τη δυνατότητα αν πάω και κάπου μακρύτερα να ακούω. Επίσης δεν μου απάντησε κανείς στο ενδεχόμενο να μη κάνω τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, απλά να δώσω κατευθυντικότητα στη κεραία. Θα ακούγομαι πιο μακρυά; Πίσω από το δίπολο χάνεται το σήμα άσκοπα, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.

----------


## panayiotis1

> Διαφορετικά θα γεμίσει η μπάντα με σκουπίδια σε μια περιοχή που έχει μόνο πρόβατα και διαφορα ζωάκια.



Φορτωνεις σε μια προβατίνα, μια μπαταρία αυτοκινητου. Της βυσματώνεις το mp player και το pll και δένεις καλα με μονωτική ταινια το δίπολο στο κεφαλι της προβατίνας. Φροντιζεις να υπάρχει παντα χορταρακι σε σημειο που θα σε καλυπτει η εμβέλεια εκπομπης αλλα θα έχεις αποσταση ασφαλείας απο τις "εκκενωσεις" της εν λόγω προβατίνας. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

________________________________

Προσπάθησε και με  ένα κατευθυντικο δίπολο μηπως και γλυτώσεις το linear. Stα fm ειναι λίγο παράδοξα τα πράγματα, Θελει να πειραματιστείς για να δείς αν περναει το σημα και χωρίς να ρίξεις kw για να ακους τραγουδια στην παραλία! (εξυπνο παντως, μου εβαλες ιδεες για κάτι ανάλογο :Wink:  )

----------


## electron

> Σ ευχαριστώ Γιάννη.
> Οπωσδήποτε είναι παράνομο και δεν σηκώνει συζήτηση επ αυτού, άσχετα όμως με τα των νομίμων και μη, εσύ σαν ειδικός, τι linear θα μου πρότεινες αν ήθελα να το ενισχύσω γύρω στα 20 με 30watt?
> Ξέχασα να σου πω ότι το παραπάνω πομπουδάκι εκπέμπει και στερεοφωνικά με διακόπτη επιλογής. Όμως δεν χρησιμοποιώ στέρεο επιλογή γιατί παρατήρησα λίγο φύσημα στο δέκτη. Με το linear αυτό το φύσημα θα παραμείνει; θα ενισχυθεί; θα εξαλειφθεί;  Πέρα απ' όλα όπως θα κατάλαβες, μ ενδιαφέρει πολύ η ποιότητα του ήχου, παρά η ισχύς. 
> Εκεί που μένω τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω απέραντη οπτική επαφή και σχεδόν καθόλου κατοικήσιμες περιοχές. 
> Μη γελάσεις, αλλά το πομπό τον έχω για να βάζω μουσική στο σπίτι και να ακούω στη παραλία το καλοκαίρι. Όμως λόγω της ιδιομορφίας σε εκείνο το σημείο δεν πιάνω, και γι αυτό είπα να το ενισχύσω.
> Δεν ξέρω, αν δώσω κατευθυντικότητα στη κεραία μήπως δεν χρειαστεί η ενίσχυση. Εσύ τι λες;



Αν η περιοχή που θες να καλύψεις δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη και υπάρχει διαθέσιμη κενή συχνότητα, τότε θα μπορούσες απλά με μια κεραία τύπου yagi (κατευθυντική), να κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς επιπλέον ενίσχυση. Το linear όπως σωστά ειπώθηκε ότι θα του δώσεις θα το βγάλει αλλά με μια ενίσχυση, επομένως το φύσημα που προκαλείται στην στερεοφωνία λόγω ασθενούς σήματος θα βελτιωθεί.

----------


## JOUN

Αν καταλαβα καλα το φυσημα υπαρχει ακομα και με τον δεκτη διπλα στον πομπο οποτε δεν θα μειωθει με το λινεαρ..

----------


## manki25

> Φορτωνεις σε μια προβατίνα, μια μπαταρία αυτοκινητου. Της βυσματώνεις το mp player και το pll και δένεις καλα με μονωτική ταινια το δίπολο στο κεφαλι της προβατίνας. Φροντιζεις να υπάρχει παντα χορταρακι σε σημειο που θα σε καλυπτει η εμβέλεια εκπομπης αλλα θα έχεις αποσταση ασφαλείας απο τις "εκκενωσεις" της εν λόγω προβατίνας.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> Προσπάθησε και με  ένα κατευθυντικο δίπολο μηπως και γλυτώσεις το linear. Stα fm ειναι λίγο παράδοξα τα πράγματα, Θελει να πειραματιστείς για να δείς αν περναει το σημα και χωρίς να ρίξεις kw για να ακους τραγουδια στην παραλία! (εξυπνο παντως, μου εβαλες ιδεες για κάτι ανάλογο )



Έχεις δίκιο, θέλει πειραματισμό. Απλά έλεγα μήπως έχει κάνει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο και γλιτώσω από χρόνο.
Αυτό με τη προβατίνα δεν το είχα σκεφτεί! χαχαχαχα.

----------


## manki25

Ακριβώς! 
Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει τρόπος να εξαλειφθεί;

----------


## manki25

> Αν καταλαβα καλα το φυσημα υπαρχει ακομα και με τον δεκτη διπλα στον πομπο οποτε δεν θα μειωθει με το λινεαρ..



Ακριβώς! 
Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει τρόπος να εξαλειφθεί;

----------


## JOUN

Δεν γινεται τιποτα.Ειναι προβλημα του ολοκληρωμενου(BH1415F) που τα εχει ολα-σε-ενα οποτε λογικα η γεννητρια του δεν ειναι καλης ποιοτητας.

----------


## electron

Κίμων αν το φύσημα το έχεις με τον δέκτη δίπλα, είναι όντως ότι σου είπαν και οι παραπάνω φίλοι. Εγώ υπέθεσα ότι το φύσημα έγκειται λόγο απόστασης.

----------


## manki25

> Κίμων αν το φύσημα το έχεις με τον δέκτη δίπλα, είναι όντως ότι σου είπαν και οι παραπάνω φίλοι. Εγώ υπέθεσα ότι το φύσημα έγκειται λόγο απόστασης.



Δεν πειράζει, αυτό συμβαίνει όταν παίζω στέρεο. Μονοφονικά παίζει άψογα. Εξ άλλου δεν έχω απαιτήσεις στη παραλία, ούτε η προβατίνα νομίζω θα έχει πρόβλημα. :Smile: 
Άρα για να συνοψίσουμε, θα κάνω τα εξής βήματα και παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε.
1. Πριν προβώ σε κατασκευή linear ή αγορά ενός έτοιμου, κάνω δοκιμές με τη κεραία, τα στάσιμα, τα φίλτρα για αρμονικές κλπ.
2. Αν όλα τα παραπάνω βελτιώσουν τη κατάσταση αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά δεν ακούγομαι, πετάω ένα linear χαμηλής ισχύος περίπου 20 watt για να είμαι μέσα.
3. Συντονίζω τη συχνότητα στο linear αν δεν είναι broadband, και ελέγχω πάλι τα στάσιμα με γέφυρα μεταξύ linear και κεραίας. Σωστά;
4. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πρέπει να ελέγξω τα στάσιμα ανάμεσα στο πομπό και το linear?

Συγνώμη που σας έχω ζαλίσει, αλλά η βοήθειά σας για μένα είναι σωτήρια, όχι επειδή έχω τόσο ανάγκη τη μουσική στη παραλία, αλλά επειδή τρελαίνομαι (όπως όλοι μας υποθέτω) με τα ραδιοκύματα.
Πιτσιρικάς ασχολούμουν καθημερινά με ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές και ιδιαίτερα με λάμπες. Είχα κάψει 3 πομπούς με τρανζίστορ γιατί κανείς δεν μου είχε πει να μην ανοίγω αν δεν υπάρχει κεραία.!!!! χαχα
Μετά όταν γέμισε η Αθήνα με "τέρατα" εγκατέλειψα το σπορ. 
Τώρα κοντεύω τα 50 και ζω σε νησί και μου ανάψανε πάλι τα λαμπάκια αφού εδώ η μπάντα είναι τελείως άδεια στη κυριολεξία!

----------


## panayiotis1

> 1. Πριν προβώ σε κατασκευή linear ή αγορά ενός έτοιμου, κάνω δοκιμές με τη κεραία, τα στάσιμα, τα φίλτρα για αρμονικές κλπ.
> 2. Αν όλα τα παραπάνω βελτιώσουν τη κατάσταση αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά δεν ακούγομαι, πετάω ένα linear χαμηλής ισχύος περίπου 20 watt για να είμαι μέσα.
> 3. Συντονίζω τη συχνότητα στο linear αν δεν είναι broadband, και ελέγχω πάλι τα στάσιμα με γέφυρα μεταξύ linear και κεραίας. Σωστά;
> 4. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πρέπει να ελέγξω τα στάσιμα ανάμεσα στο πομπό και το linear?



1. Nai, κανε το για πρωτο βημα.
2. ναι και αυτο για 2ο βημα.
3. σωστα
4. λογικα δεν χρειαζεται, ελεχεις μονο τα στασιμα στην εξοδο.

Γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα linear  με  el/pl504 αφου εχεις ασχοληθει με λαμπες?  θα παρεις 25-30w και τολμω να πω οτι θα ειναι και σχετικα καθαρα. Ειδικα για την ισχυ που ζητας και για την αδεια μπαντα που εχεις, δεν θα υπαρχει πρβλμ. Μη το λαβεις υποψη σου αυτο που λεω σαν πανακεια, σχετικα μιλαω παντα. Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως (και ενω ξερεις οτι ειναι παρανομο) πρεπει να τσεκαρεις τι βγαζεις εξω για να μην ενοχλεις τα πλοια (vhf).

----------


## manki25

> 1. Nai, κανε το για πρωτο βημα.
> 2. ναι και αυτο για 2ο βημα.
> 3. σωστα
> 4. λογικα δεν χρειαζεται, ελεχεις μονο τα στασιμα στην εξοδο.
> 
> Γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα linear  με  el/pl504 αφου εχεις ασχοληθει με λαμπες?  θα παρεις 25-30w και τολμω να πω οτι θα ειναι και σχετικα καθαρα. Ειδικα για την ισχυ που ζητας και για την αδεια μπαντα που εχεις, δεν θα υπαρχει πρβλμ. Μη το λαβεις υποψη σου αυτο που λεω σαν πανακεια, σχετικα μιλαω παντα. Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως (και ενω ξερεις οτι ειναι παρανομο) πρεπει να τσεκαρεις τι βγαζεις εξω για να μην ενοχλεις τα πλοια (vhf).



Ναί να μπω στη διαδικασία να θυμηθώ τα νιάτα μου, αλλά μήπως τσουλάει στη συχνότητα με τη λάμπα;
Όταν λες για πλοία, εννοείς τις αρμονικές ε; 
Να φτιάξω κι ένα low pass; 
Πωπω, με βλέπω να τρελαίνομαι στο τέλος! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι κατασκευές θα δουλέψουν αλλά οι συντονισμοί θα με φάνε και στο τέλος θα τα κάψω όλα και θα ησυχάσω. 
Τι να κάνω όμως; Είναι γλυκιά η αμαρτία!!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

H συχνοτητα εξαρταται απο την ταλαντωση. Νομιζω οτι ειπες στην αρχη οτι έχεις pll. Aρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου τσουλησει η συχνοτητα. Μη μπερδευεσαι με το αυτοταλαντωτο, τωρα εχεισ μια σταθερη συχνοτητα (pll) της οποιας το σημα απλα το ενισχυεις (linear).

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=48007&page=7   <----auto meτα απο ξενυχτια (λογω απειριας)

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=36368&page=5   <-----και αυτο του erasor που ειναι κουκλι

Αλλιως πας σε mos και ξεμπερδευεις.

----------


## manki25

> Αλλιως πας σε mos και ξεμπερδευεις.



Τι είναι το mos?

----------


## electron

Το mosfet θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι μια πιο εξελιγμένη μορφή του παραδοσιακού τρανζίστορ.

----------

